# Is windston ok



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I have a 3 day old chick named windston. I have never seen her drink or eat out of the feeder but she eats out of my hand. She has no feather development like the other chicks. So is she ok. Please help me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s too early to say for sure. 

You have a choice- nurse the chick and be sure it eats and drinks for these first days and see how it does, or take a step back and keep doing as you are, and see how it does on its own. 

Sometimes they need a little help getting going, but sometimes there’s just not a lot we can do for them, sadly. Good luck, some others maybe can say more.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> It’s too early to say for sure.
> 
> You have a choice- nurse the chick and be sure it eats and drinks for these first days and see how it does, or take a step back and keep doing as you are, and see how it does on its own.
> 
> Sometimes they need a little help getting going, but sometimes there’s just not a lot we can do for them, sadly. Good luck, some others maybe can say more.


Thats for the help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Watch to see if the others are bullying it. That would make it shy away from food and water. If they are set up another feed station and water.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Watch to see if the others are bullying it. That would make it shy away from food and water. If they are set up another feed station and water.


They do kind of bully windston


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Set up a second set up for him or the others. Having two makes them not able to bully so easily.


----------



## dvdljns (Aug 8, 2021)

Put it where they can't get to it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Have you taught her to drink? She is only 3 days old and you need to dip their beaks in the water until they get the hang of it.


----------

